# Neighbour's alarm constantly going off. What to do?



## gearoid (24 Apr 2007)

Hi,
A neighbour of ours has an alarm that is going off constantly and is enough to drive us out of the house. I'm doing some work from home at the moment but the neighbours are both working and out all day. This has been going on long enough for me to raise the issue with them personally, but is there any approach such as calling the gardai, or raising the issue with the local council to sort the issue out if they're unwilling to fix the problem.
Thanks,
Gearoid


----------



## MandaC (24 Apr 2007)

It may just be that some of the sensors need re-adjusting.  I would definitely approach the neighbours directly before reporting them to Gardai, County Council, etc.  They would probably prefer if you were straight with them and advised them there was an issue before taking it further.

I would also make notes of the times, how long, etc it goes off, so you can tell them and in the case that you do need to take it further, you have a log of incidents.  Is there some reason you feel they may not want to do anything about it?

I know how annoying alarms can be, so good luck with it.


----------



## nelly (24 Apr 2007)

MandaC said:


> It may just be that some of the sensors need re-adjusting.  I would definitely approach the neighbours directly before reporting them to Gardai, County Council, etc.  They would probably prefer if you were straight with them and advised them there was an issue before taking it further.
> 
> I would also make notes of the times, how long, etc it goes off, so you can tell them and in the case that you do need to take it further, you have a log of incidents.  Is there some reason you feel they may not want to do anything about it?
> 
> I know how annoying alarms can be, so good luck with it.



just what i was about to post. Talk to the neighbours and ask them what they are going to do about it. tell them how its affecting you and your enjoyment of your property. if you don't get any reasonable response you could report the noise pollution / CC environmental officer. Its always better to try sort it out in a civilized manner before "reporting" as you have to live beside them indefinately. 
Good luck


----------



## gearoid (24 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the advice. The neighbour in question is newish but would be known to have been involved in several minor civil offences in the past that have been published in the papers. The offences would indicate that I wouldn't be dealing with someone who was too embarrassed about the situation and might be somewhat contrarian. I'll call in all the same.

I am keeping a diary of when it goes off.


----------



## nelly (24 Apr 2007)

keep the diary - its a good idea, 
sorry to hear you may be in a situation with a crab but i often find that if you act respectfully and openly (and persistantly) with these people they mostly  respond positively - be aggressive and they can dig their heels in over this and any other petty issue to follow.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (24 Apr 2007)

A "crab"?


----------



## gearoid (24 Apr 2007)

I am not sure he's a "crab" in fact I've little idea what he's like though they only live a few doors up (modern Ireland eh). If I explained the nature of the offences I'd identify this person as they're fairly rare, and as I don't know them he could be perfectly peacable. Sorry to confuse and mystify. Thanks everyone.


----------



## nelly (24 Apr 2007)

crab as in crabby, cranky, mildly unreasonable. liasble to pinch if upset... must be a kildare word...


----------



## Barley (24 Apr 2007)

I'd call into neighbours first - hopefully that'll sort it. 

I've heard of crabby, not a "crab" though - must be only some parts of Kildare that use it.


----------



## MandaC (24 Apr 2007)

Its years since I ve heard of someone referred to as "a crab".  But I have heard it and it did bring a smile to my face, the way it was worded!!!

Usually we would have referred to narky people as "an auld crab", usually cantankerous elderly people who you were to avoid at all costs if you were a child(particularly with a ball) as they complained about everything!

Brilliant!


----------



## paulfree (24 Apr 2007)

ring them in the wee dark hours and tell them their alarm has been going off all day,wait a few days and see if it is fixed,if not ring again at 2 am and tell them again,keep doing this till it is sorted,obviously hide ur phone id.


----------



## RainyDay (24 Apr 2007)

Google for the District Court procedure for noise pollution, if you are OK with going 'on record'.


----------



## TreeTiger (25 Apr 2007)

From what I know the Council is your best bet. Have you or a friend got a video camera so you could go down with evidence?

This link might have some useful information:
http://www.environ.ie/DOEI/DOEIPol....18100EB480256F0F003BC7F7?OpenDocument&Lang=en

I really think it's time something was done about this general nuisance, it's all over the place, and I read that something like 97% of alarm activations are false. So all the neighbours are being exposed to this noise for no good reason, and the newer screaming sirens are absolutely horrendous. I know, my next door neighbour has one. They set it off most mornings, just for a few seconds, but it would drive you crazy.

As you're bound to have lots of politicians calling, it would do no harm to bring this problem to their attention, and as suggested, keep a log of when it happens.

Your neighbour may not realise that their alarm is frequently activating falsely, I don't know if newer systems count the number of activations but certainly older ones (like mine) don't. If he has a dubious record himself then he may realise that if his alarm is going off several times a day then people won't keep an eye out for his property, which rather negates the point of having one in the first place!

Good luck, I truly sympathise.


----------



## Anto318 (25 Apr 2007)

Just talk to him and tell him that his alarm is too sensitive and that you are working at home and don't need that distraction.

Thiefs are setting off alarms on houses now during the day so that people will complain to get the alarm turned off completly till sorted. Then when the know the alarm is de-activated they break into the house or with the alarm going off so frequently the just break in when the alarm is going off as people assume that it's another false alarm.

Hope you get the alarm sorted it is very very annoying, my neighbours alarm kept going off at about 7am even morning (good alarm in the mornings to wake me up) but can get very annoying


----------

